# Santa Wish List



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Got a better phone. Gonna have to get a box for it. The old crappy phone wouldn't be missed had it sunk. What's on your list?


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bending Branches adjustable kayak fishing paddle. I was bad so I'll probably get coal instead.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

A....t....v


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Kilroy....borrowed one from a friend and then had to go back to a 10ft ascend. not that is a bad boat but not a Jackson.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Cuda 12


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thick ice so I can walk on water. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Jackson Kraken and nearby salt water to paddle in. WS Thresher wouldn't suck either.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Fish Finder with Side Scan Imaging to mount to my Lure11.5!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

A coosa !!!! I already have a cuda 12


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

yakfish said:


> Fish Finder with Side Scan Imaging to mount to my Lure11.5!



Same!!! But putting mine on cuda 12


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

For you fish finder guys, Columbus Kayak has an awesome accessory made by Yak Attack.
It hold your battery, fish finder, has a transducer arm, and mounts right to your accessory rails so it can be moved from boat to boat or just simply removed for transport.
Very cool:


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> For you fish finder guys, Columbus Kayak has an awesome accessory made by Yak Attack.
> 
> It hold your battery, fish finder, has a transducer arm, and mounts right to your accessory rails so it can be moved from boat to boat or just simply removed for transport.
> 
> Very cool:



That's great thanks for that. Definetely will be getting that


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> For you fish finder guys, Columbus Kayak has an awesome accessory made by Yak Attack.
> It hold your battery, fish finder, has a transducer arm, and mounts right to your accessory rails so it can be moved from boat to boat or just simply removed for transport.
> Very cool:


That is the Yak Attack Cell Block right? I've been considering getting one. Do you find it interferes with your paddle stroke mounted like that? Or does the back wash from your paddle effect the image on the screen?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

yakfish said:


> That is the Yak Attack Cell Block right? I've been considering getting one. Do you find it interferes with your paddle stroke mounted like that? Or does the back wash from your paddle effect the image on the screen?



I mounted a cell block on my coosa. Its on a self installed track on right side. I have an occasional time where i take a longer stroke and hit transducer but it not in the way by any means. I really like the cell block after a year of use though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

